# Congrats Jae nearly 15,000 users



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and half of them fucking spammers and illiterate children :x


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> and half of them fucking spammers and illiterate children :x


Have i missed something (apart from the miriad of plonker posts?). How's this Jae's fault??

He set a thread stating he had seen the problem & was looking to rectify this very soon.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > and half of them fucking spammers and illiterate children :x
> ...


It's okay, it's just the annual "this forum is going downhill" thread  :wink:

Moley


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

moley said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


Ohhhh, i see. Thought we'd had a few of those already this year :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Good grief


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

moley said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


Or the Flame Room isn't what it used to be, lets pick on some Newbee's. :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Irish Sancho said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Thats what they are there for Paddy !


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

spot the plonker!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

saint said:


> spot the plonker!


Ten days later I am still waiting for a reply...


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

still whinning ol timmer


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

pgtt said:


> still whinning ol timmer


You know how old people are! Can you please take him with you? :wink:


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

hello matey


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Bugger me the kid is back !
 
How many little ones have you produced now?
:roll:


----------

